# What kind of Fish go Well With Bettas?



## RascalGoneWild (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me out by telling me what kind of Fish go well with Bettas? I Just recently got a new 10 gallon Tank and My Rascal (My Betta) looks so small in it and was wondering if there was a way to fill the tank out a little more.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas will do well with anything that isn't nippy or have long, flashy fins.


----------



## Moketta (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 55 gal tank, and I wanted a Beta as well. Here is who I have, and everyone gets allong perfect!!!!

1 peacock eel
4 glo fish
4 white mickey mouse platys'
2 velvet wag sword tail's
6 glass fish
6 neon tetra's
2 bala shark's
2 dalmatian Lyretail moly's
2 red tail shark's
1 rafael catfish
1 female beta
1 male beta


Hope this helps.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Saying it is only a ten, you want peaceful bottom dwellers. If you have sand, Kuhlii Loaches or cories are great.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got cories to put in my 10g with my betta. They are in QT as of now,but we shall see how they get along. All i gotta say is,get cories lol! They are so funny,curious,and cute. I could sit there and watch em all day...well maybe...haha...Youd want to go with the smaller sized cories,like pygmys or dwarfs but they can be hard to find. I got pandas,which work as well. They are more common to see at fish stores,at least around here. Good luck!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cories
neon tetras
ottos
female guppies
mosquito rasbora
red tailed shark
platy
there is some other stuff too, these are just the more common ones.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

To be honest, I wouldn't mix anything with a betta. Or even share a tank with other fish unless there was a divider. They are generally solitary fish and some will not tolerate tankmates.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Cody but if I was getting tankmates for mine, I'd have cories.


----------



## FishGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

My male betta is in a wonderful 75g community. I have mollies, harlequin rasboras, neon tetras, various mollies, platys, ottos, bristlenose catfish and even shrimp and apple snails. Everyone gets along splendidly but they have plenty of room to swim and stay out of each other's "hair" or should I say scales! You cannot know if every male betta will be so gracious in the same situation. All you can do is try it and see what happens. Just have a backup plan in case Mr. Betta doesn't mix so well.

My tank is heavily planted so that helps to break up the line of vision and allow the fish to hide when they need to.

I think adding a small active catfish or two would be fun and maybe some mollies or platys. I always suggest Apple Snails too because they're so much fun to watch.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it depends on the betta's personality. Some will attack anything that gets in their way and others couldn't care less what you pt in with them.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hopefully Fishy will get along or ignore them lol. If not thats okay,im working on getting a bigger qt tank.


----------



## RascalGoneWild (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys but i think I'm just going to let him take the whole tank for himself. Unless you guys know of a cleaner fish that will eat algae, uneaten food, and act as a maintenance crew lol that would go well with Rascal?


----------



## FishinaDorm (Jan 29, 2009)

Am I correct in after looking at all of these posts, that in my 10g i could put a platy or two with my Betta (when its ready of course, which should be in about two weeks) How many would be good? Its a good 10g with heater, filter, and three silk plants, not to mention two little caves (i plan on getting another cave or two)


----------



## FishGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

It really depends on your Betta. Mine has a lot of finnage and is a slow mover so he doesn't chase anyone or cause trouble. He will eat fry though. Platys are active and fast swimmers. I don't think the betta would bother them. As long as platys aren't fin nippers (of your betta) you should be fine.

If it were me I would try it. Keep your receipt and know the return policy on the platys just in case. You would know fairly quickly if they didn't get along.


----------

